# Blackstone Oil Analysis



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

567Chief said:


> I am planning on sending my oil to be analyzed by Blackstone after my next change. I switched to Mobil 1 5W 30 ESP on my first change. My question is, has anyone with the CTD using Mobil 1 5W 30 ESP sent out their oil to be tested? I plan to change it around 7500 and see how the oil is holding up.


You are the man! 

Yes I changed mine at 3646mi to Dexos2 Certified Motul 8100 X-Clean 5W-40. I plan to drain this at 10k and send a sample in then. I really wanted to get that factory fill sampled out of curiosity but I ended up changing it out on a whim at work and didn't have my sample kit with me. 

Looking forward to seeing your results and how the Mobil 1 does in our motors.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I just changed my car over to Mobil ESP 5W-30 yesterday and took a sample of the dealer oil changed out after 5800 miles. It will be getting sent out tomorrow morning. Will post the results when I receive them.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> I just changed my car over to Mobil ESP 5W-30 yesterday and took a sample of the dealer oil changed out after 5800 miles. It will be getting sent out tomorrow morning. Will post the results when I receive them.


It appears you have a gas cruze, this is the diesel cruze forum. If your fuelly signature is for another vehicle, I apologize.


----------

